# Swollen Sinus Cavity



## samthedancer74 (Sep 25, 2011)

I am a new goat owner... never owned livestock in my entire life. I have attached pics of my kids head. From the top you will see his scurs... from the side is a view of his swelling. The forhead has grown up the front of the scurs. It almost creates a 90 degree angle and the scurs are not flat on his head because of it. Behind the swelling is his flat head. In african pygmy goats, is this normal? Xrays from the vet shows the enlarged cavity. Vet says it needs to just go down on its own, or it may be from his debudding? Friends in my area say heck no to the debudding reason. Opinions appreciated.

sam


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats totally normal - their forheads grow like that


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Very normal, here you can see the same thing on my black Ober buckling.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi Sam,

Yes, loking at the pictures that looks normal...don't know if you are seeing soemthing not shown in the pictures? 

Glad you made it to the group! See you at the show!

P.S.... I have a couple babies for you to show! LOL


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree...it looks normal. Some bucklings will get that real pronounced forehead i've noticed. As long as it didn't occur over night and he isn't looking sick then I wouldn't be concerned...very normal from what i've seen on some of my bucklings. :thumb:


----------

